# Super Bowl Cheese



## humdinger (Dec 14, 2013)

Thanks to my buddies at deer camp, my smoked cheese supply has been severely depleted. So after a recent trip to Costco when the wife wasn't looking, I stocked up on some new types to try. They should be ready right around the time the Detroit Lions are playing golf....

Shown below are:

- 2 year aged sharp white cheddar (Tillamook). Great salty flavor, like a softer Parmesan.

- Leerdammer which is said to be a "delightful cross between dutch Gouda and emmental cheeses that have a sweet nutty mild taste." Was slightly milder then I prefer, but good.

- Jarlsberg, which after this is probably my new favorite cheese. Nutty and delicious.

- Sharp Provolone. The wife makes a great homemade french onion soup, so this was for her to use as a topping.













2013-12-07 09.57.43.jpg



__ humdinger
__ Dec 14, 2013






Sliced into smaller blocks for better smoke absorption. Some of the cheese never made it to the smoker....but you know how that goes. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			


















2013-12-07 10.21.17.jpg



__ humdinger
__ Dec 14, 2013






Many of my friends ask how I keep the cheese from melting in the smoker, and I show them this little gadget. That's straight apple smoking there.













2013-12-07 11.11.41.jpg



__ humdinger
__ Dec 14, 2013






Racked and ready













2013-12-07 11.16.36.jpg



__ humdinger
__ Dec 14, 2013






Here it is after about 1.5hours. The color came out real nice considering how cold it was that day.













2013-12-07 14.44.23.jpg



__ humdinger
__ Dec 14, 2013






The tillamook and provalone cracked a bit as if it were drying out. I've never seen this before and wonder if maybe it was due to the low temps. For the most part it felt fine to the touch, so we'll see how it turns out after resting for a few weeks in a vacuum sealed bag.













2013-12-07 14.44.45.jpg



__ humdinger
__ Dec 14, 2013






After resting the fridge overnight snugly covered by saran wrap, it's vac sealed and resting nicely in my basement fridge.













2013-12-09 16.26.04.jpg



__ humdinger
__ Dec 14, 2013






Thanks for looking!


----------



## seenred (Dec 14, 2013)

Looks great Kurt!  Gotta love smoked cheese!  You've got a couple there I've never tried - Leerdammer and Jarlsberg...they sound delicious.

Red


----------



## handymanstan (Dec 14, 2013)

Looking good Kurt!!!   Did the cracks go deep or just the surface.  I'm Thinking the cheese was loving your smoke so much that it was just opening up to get more. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 The apple should come out great but only 1 1/2 hrs?

Stan


----------



## driedstick (Dec 14, 2013)

Kurt that looks great, don't you just love buddies at deer camp!! Mine is the same way. Hope your lions do well at the Golf  tournament 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





    Don't worry they will probably be playing the seahawks, I am sure they will screw something up


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 14, 2013)

Looks great! The Tillamook is one of my favorite smoked cheeses!


----------



## humdinger (Dec 14, 2013)

SeenRed said:


> Looks great Kurt!  Gotta love smoked cheese!  You've got a couple there I've never tried - Leerdammer and Jarlsberg...they sound delicious.
> 
> Red


Thanks! The Jarlsberg was REALLY good. I recommend picking some up ASAP.


HANDYMANSTAN said:


> Looking good Kurt!!!   Did the cracks go deep or just the surface.  I'm Thinking the cheese was loving your smoke so much that it was just opening up to get more.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Appreciate the compliments Stan. The cracks didn't run very deep, so I'm hoping its ok. Is it snowing like crazy out by you today?


driedstick said:


> Kurt that looks great, don't you just love buddies at deer camp!! Mine is the same way. Hope your lions do well at the Golf  tournament
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good to know I'm not the only one with such _supportive _friends. Ha the Lions are beyond frustrating. They always do just enough to keep you coming back and believing in them, then they lay an egg. Years ago my old neighbor actually had a real heart attack while watching the Lions game. I swear Cubs and Red Sox fans have no idea what a curse really is...lol


dirtsailor2003 said:


> Looks great! The Tillamook is one of my favorite smoked cheeses!


Thanks Case. That tip you gave me about resting the cheese before vac sealing really helps.


----------



## dave17a (Dec 15, 2013)

Dont even think I've seen jarlsberg eyeing all the cheeses at Price Chopper, our only store besides Walmart and they suck. Theres a better cheddar in Kansas, but haven't been in it, then there is Osceola Cheese an hr away. That place can be costly hundreds of diff. cheeses. You can taste before you buy though. Hmmm. No to close to xmas. Hope your cheese tastes great cause it looks great.


----------



## humdinger (Dec 15, 2013)

Thanks Dave. Yeah unfortunately sometimes you gotta take what you can get locally. Packer briskets are kinda scarce around here so I always have my eye open. Thanks for looking.


----------



## leah elisheva (Dec 16, 2013)

Those look really wonderful! And I like your vertical smoker there too! It all looks so professional!!! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## mike johnson (Dec 16, 2013)

driedstick said:


> Kurt that looks great, don't you just love buddies at deer camp!! Mine is the same way. Hope your lions do well at the Golf  tournament
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My first thought was he cant say that about the Hawks. Then just as quick I thought yup he's probably right...


----------



## humdinger (Dec 16, 2013)

Yeah. I guess I can't monopolize the misery too much after watching Dallas implode last night. That's something the lions usually do. We'll see what happens tonight, the national stage always motivates them...


----------



## humdinger (Dec 16, 2013)

Thanks Leah. Yeah I'm a propane upright lover....easier to store.


----------



## dave17a (Dec 21, 2013)

Looked hard at Price Chopper and there was the Jarlsberg.


----------



## humdinger (Dec 21, 2013)

dave17a said:


> Looked hard at Price Chopper and there was the Jarlsberg.


Have you cracked it opened yet? IMHO it's like a more nutty swiss and very delicious. I haven't tasted my smoked Jarlsburg yet, but probably will sometime after the new year.


----------



## dave17a (Dec 21, 2013)

No crack open yet. Just bought it and going to smoke along with the other 10#'s I got. Wife unhappy He He


----------



## humdinger (Dec 21, 2013)

dave17a said:


> No crack open yet. Just bought it and going to smoke along with the other 10#'s I got. *Wife unhappy *He He


----------



## dave17a (Dec 23, 2013)

Tasted the jarlberg yesterday and is good. On the stronger side of Swiss. Smoked with others 4.5 hrs on apple. Gonna post later. Split up the bunch and going to do maple. Only going to be about 12* today.


----------



## humdinger (Dec 30, 2013)

dave17a said:


> Tasted the jarlberg yesterday and is good. On the stronger side of Swiss. Smoked with others 4.5 hrs on apple. Gonna post later. Split up the bunch and going to do maple. Only going to be about 12* today.


Did you do Maple yet? I have never done that before but I'm interested to hear how it turned out. Let me know. Thanks.


----------



## dave17a (Jan 1, 2014)

Humdinger said:


> Did you do Maple yet? I have never done that before but I'm interested to hear how it turned out. Let me know. Thanks.


Wouldn't stay lit. Was starting late do to puttin finishing touches on the smoker. Didnt want to take the time to dry them out. Was an older bag maybe shouldv opened new one. so it was pitmasters. Next batch I guess. Ever done maple on bacon?


----------

